# piko quick kit



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I just purchased a piko quick kit on ebay and did not know that it comes with the windows,front door and other parts already glued in place. This makes it a lot harder to paint the building and window frames. I do not know if the other piko kits are all comeing this way or just the ones that are called quick kits. I will not buy any more piko kits if they all are like the quick kits. Any other comments on these kits will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought 3 Piko quick kits this past fall at a train show and they all came this way. I wasn't happy about it either. If I had known they were like that I would have asked for a lower price. I did get them at a pretty good price as it was.
Bob


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob thanks for the reply. After looking at the piko web site it looks like they have two types of building kits 1 the quick kit and 2 the other type where you have to glue all the parts in place, like the windows,doors and other stuff. The number 2 kit lets you paint and do other things to make the building look the way YOU want to look. I have already cut the clear windows glass out so i can paint the window frames. I agree with you i will never BUY another quick kit again they are more of a problem than what they are worth.Anyone else have a comment on these building kits?


----------

